# General > Music >  Live Outdoor Music BIG GIG at Dammies

## Gogglebox

Live Outdoor music BIG GIG 
SUNDAY 13th AUGUST 
St Georges Park - -The Dammies 
Start Noon end around 10 pm
Proceed split between Caithness General Hospital and Thurso Town Improvements



Apologies for the delays we had a wee last minute shuffle around on Monday due  to bands going on holidays etc and luckily a band have stepped in 
THANK YOU ALL ON BEHALF OF THURSO TOWN IMPROVEMENTS FOR TAKING PART ITS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED 

The bands playing and i stress this is not a running order, in alaphabetical are the following and we exempeted noboy that relplied to us in the way we asked filling out the details we required

Astronot - - - - Rock Pop Punk
Blue X Man and the 68 Comeback - - - - -Blues influenced Rock & Roll  ( Edinburgh based Band)
Cyanide  - - - - Melodic Popular Rock
Duress - - - - - - Classic Rock, 70s 80s, Mainstream
Empty Fortune- - -Acoustic Rock
Estrella - - -  - - - -Old School Rock / Classic Rock-
Graham Maharg  -original soul/pop rock with a hint of jazz and r and b 
Plastic Food - - - - Original Heavy Rock Material
Timefish - - - Eightes covers   - (Orkney Band)
Whitenoize   Punk , punk rock , metal, heavy metal ,

NO OTHER BANDS CAN NOW BE ACCEPTED UNLESS SOME OTHER WITHDRAWS

ADVERTISING is local press, Moray Firth Radio and Radio Scotland and hopefully a bit more im working on for a small tv ad - it may not come to pass as its very expensive
You should start to see more about it in next week or so around town though

FYI At the moment there will be a photographer Alan MacIvor taking photos
THere will be Daren Manson recording a DVD for TTIA

Interestingly there will also be a TV/Film company recording a proffesional DVD for one band but has also said they will also record the whole event so tell you r mates if they want to be in a DVD get there -Fame and Fortune beckons
There is also a music reviewer from a large circulation Scottis Paper in residence

Isacc Sutherland of qpQ will get back to you soon with a running order and a list of what techy equipment will be there that you dont need to bring 
Isaac Sutherland will call the shots on the day to keep the bands in order
My job will to make sure you are around about near your time and are happy

THe stage is two 40 foot "sided" lorries side by side so the stage size will be about 40 foot x 16foot

Time change overs between bands coming off and on are critical to the whole event and everyone is expected to do NO MORE that 45 minutes worth of material

Isaac will be on a separate podium away from the stage so he can hear the music properly and keep control

The gig will start dead on NOON and if timed correctly will finish at TEN PM

There will be a licensed marquee and BBqs etc and stall

----------


## Jeid

Awesome! Has the potential to be a lot of fun  :Grin:

----------


## Gogglebox

TELL EVERYONE YOU CAN AT EVERYOPPORTUNITY YOU CAN
IF ANY OF THE BANDS ARE PLAYING GIGS GIVE THIS A PLUG PLEASE

It will only be as good as the efort we all put iin and the public support us

Its up to us

I will update any other additional goodies as they develop

----------


## Jeid

I'm sure my boss won't be happy, but I'll tell everyone at the pub  :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I'm sure my boss won't be happy, but I'll tell everyone at the pub


LMAO is your boss ever happy LOL

----------


## K dragon

there is only five new bands?

thought with such a big gig we would see some more.

----------


## Jeid

I don't get what you mean... there's only 5 new bands?

----------


## Gogglebox

I didnt know there were any 

THeres a couple that are derivitives of another but apart from that ????

I couldnt put 10 totally new bands up or people wouldnt really come out to see it

Had to have some weel kent faces

----------


## K dragon

yeah i understand, yeah thats what i meant jeid. i ment no offence its still a well organised gig and i bet its going to be great, shall spread the word and what not.

----------


## Jeid

I don't get it though. What do you mean by only 5 new bands?

----------


## zebedy

think he means like bands on the block..

Or bands he hasnt heard much of from up here!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Get your grammar sorted, Googlebox ;-)

I think you'll find it's: Blues X Man and The '68 Comeback.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Get your grammar sorted, Googlebox ;-)
> 
> I think you'll find it's: Blues X Man and The '68 Comeback.


pernickety mofo ::   ::

----------


## Gogglebox

> Get your grammar sorted, Googlebox ;-)
> 
> I think you'll find it's: Blues X Man and The '68 Comeback.


My most humblest apologies

Thats what happens when you do these thing whilst off your trolley on pain killers!!! 

Thats my excuse for the load of spelling mistakes in it too!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> My most humblest apologies
> 
> Thats what happens when you do these thing whilst off your trolley on pain killers!!! 
> 
> Thats my excuse for the load of spelling mistakes in it too!!


crumbs you druggy YOU..............pain killers only lead to heavier things like tobacco, or worse, tea

----------


## Gogglebox

Anything more than childrens asprin and im away wi it!!

And You??? lol!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> And You??? lol!!


I've a fair white sugar addiction

----------


## the_big_mac

Any word on a poster or something so we can get the emails flying about?

Some of us have nothing better to do at work  :Wink:

----------


## Gogglebox

There is someone working on it at this very moment (Cheers Darren) so hopefully we will have something to bang out at the beginning of the week round town etc

Had to contract that part out as i am no artist  - -well not the drawing type anyway!!

What will be the best way for people to pick it up?

I could probably get it put on as a download for folk to take off the thurso.org site - 
maybe the good folk from Caithness.org will put it on too! I'll ask
Or i can email it direct to people

Cant think of any other electronc way thats quicker or more effective
Anybody any other ideas

Theres a load getting printed off aswell which we'll have out and about during the next week but if anyone can print them off at their work feel free to pile them out.
We'll probably get Thurso obliterated wi them without any hassle but if anyone can get them round Castletown, Wick 'the sticks' etc it would be a bit handy and save me a fair bit of hassle 

A big pint to the person who gets them in the most prominent or daft place
Get it on the telly and your a God among men!!

----------


## Jeid

If we get a pint for getting it in a daft place... what do we get for getting it on telly?

----------


## Gogglebox

His mates tell me its an on going feud between the boy on the bridge and his"attacker"
It was a shame as it blurred the end of the night  - -that and the clown from wick who wanted to fight with all and kill all the stewards who got a free nights accomodation at her majestys pleasure

Apart from that a very well behaved crowd

Maybe 10 hours drinking is too long for some to keep out of trouble but 99.999% managed!

----------


## moncur

Whats the crack with there not being any Duress pics? I know we're not the best looking bunch of blokes but we at least deserved to get a few mug shots taken.

Then we could make up a few 'WANTED' Posters for crimes against music playing 'Wicked Game' on the day!

----------


## booplang

> His mates tell me its an on going feud between the boy on the bridge and his"attacker"
> It was a shame as it blurred the end of the night - -that and the clown from wick who wanted to fight with all and kill all the stewards who got a free nights accomodation at her majestys pleasure
> 
> Apart from that a very well behaved crowd
> 
> Maybe 10 hours drinking is too long for some to keep out of trouble but 99.999% managed!


Aye there is always 1 or 2 that are out to ruin everyone elses enjoyment. Hopefully what goes around comes around and they will get what they deserve. Probally not from the courts though as they seem to pat them on the head and now now sonny dont do it again until next month when they do it again.

----------


## Reev

> anyone got any info on the hassle just after the gig involving bottles and police and paramedics?
> 
> i thought the gig was good but it lacked a little oomph,
> 
> i have to say great performaces from all but white noize murdered master of puppets. but ptherwise they were good, and some bands repeated songs from other sets.
> 
> ben rocked on foxy lol and my hero was EXCELLENT!!


"shucks"

cheers for the kind words man

always nice to be appreaciated

 ::

----------


## willz320

Hey guys, I would appreciate it if you could comment on *TimeFish*'s performance, don't be too harsh!!

Cheers!

Will

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Hey guys, I would appreciate it if you could comment on *TimeFish*'s performance, don't be too harsh!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Will


I thought you guys were pretty good. Not really my sort of music, but you sounded and played well, and seemed to get a decent response. I certainly enjoyed watching you play....

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Hey guys, I would appreciate it if you could comment on *TimeFish*'s performance, don't be too harsh!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Will


come on eileen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>so I can push you over a cliff

sorry I hate that song, with a passion

sounded reasonable Will, a good ol' bit of road experiance to tighten things up & you're laughing

I did notice (for the record) that when the drummer plays his bass drum it's one volume & when the double kick was coming in the volume doubled

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> come on eileen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>so I can push you over a cliff
> 
> sorry I hate that song, with a passion


lol @ chobbers, that was my favourite song they did  :Smile:

----------


## willz320

Come On Eileen is one of our stronger songs but it needs to be a hell of a lot tighter, and - chobbers- it really is a song you like or you don't lol. Its a shame we couldn't play our other songs! (Deeper Underground being our best).
I really enjoyed empty fortune at the start of the day! I can't comment on the other bands, I lost track of names going back and fore from the park.

----------


## zebedy

ive had a lot of feedback from teh day!


and i cant wait for the next one to roll on!

I had a lot of people say that Cyanide need a male singer?,... Just a wonder... because this was alot of my friends, but does anyone agree?...

This is not me going waiting for people to say yes and to get rid of our inger !... (*Not ever going to happen anytime soon* )


but what did u rekon orgers?

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> ive had a lot of feedback from teh day!
> 
> 
> and i cant wait for the next one to roll on!
> 
> I had a lot of people say that Cyanide need a male singer?,... Just a wonder... because this was alot of my friends, but does anyone agree?...
> 
> This is not me going waiting for people to say yes and to get rid of our inger !... (Not ever going to happen anytime soon )
> 
> ...


No way, your singer is brilliant  :Smile:

----------


## zebedy

> No way, your singer is brilliant



thanking you on a VERY QUICk reply! lawl! ::

----------


## canuck

> thanking you on a VERY QUICk reply! lawl!


 
That's our Kev from Plastic Food!  Always there, quick and with a positive word.

He's the best!

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> That's our Kev from Plastic Food!  Always there, quick and with a positive word.
> 
> He's the best!


Lol, you can tell she's never met me  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

Rhodas a cracking singer (dont get rid of her!) but a few of my friends and I would have to agree with what ur mates say and u nd to get a male singer in for at least a couple of songs. Either that or find songs that are more suited to her voice. Her vocal style doesnt really match the type of tunes ur playing IMHO.

----------


## zebedy

me posting that was me looking for opnions only!

i wasnt planning on gettin rid of rhoda at all just so u all know lol!¬

do u all take me for a complete fool? lawl

----------


## moncur

just found out how to post pics. woohoo!

----------


## Jeid

Where's Dave?

----------


## moncur

hes at work jus now

----------


## Jeid

Ha ha.

You know I meant in the picture.

----------


## Kev_Plastic_Food

> Ha ha.
> 
> You know I meant in the picture.


Never mind Dave, I cant even see Clive in that pic :P

----------


## Jeid

Clive's got nothing on Dave

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Clive's got nothing on Dave


apart from a badass beard :Grin:

----------

